# What's your go to protein bar for snowboarding?



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

snowangel99 said:


> Quest bars are my fav but they make me thirsty and they freeze and its like biting into a rock.
> 
> Any better ones out there?
> 
> It has to taste good!


Kind bars..............


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Clif Bar Introduces New Savory Clif Loaf


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Clif Bar! Love them. Unfortunately, I only get few taste versions of them.
While hiking, I use Power Bar Smoothies (I cannot chew a bar while hiking...)


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Stinger waffles


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Ribeye, medium rare.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

My wife's homemade bars or energy balls

http://www.freeheelgranola.com/life/whitewater-granola-bars-by-shelley-adams

http://lifebitesmm.blogspot.ca/2013/03/cookbook-chronicles-energy-balls.html


----------



## Cinic (Mar 14, 2016)

I like Clif bars (regular ones) if I'm just looking for some calories for energy. Not a lot of protein in them but they have plenty of carbs. There's only a few flavors I don't like. 

If I'm looking for more protein and something that will stick with me a bit longer, the Clif Builder bars are pretty good. Chocolate Mint & Chocolate Peanut Butter are my favorites. 

Guess I'm a bit of a Clif brand whore.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

kalev said:


> My wife's homemade bars *or energy balls*


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

LaraBars - Cashew Cookie or Blueberry Muffin

Or just some unsalted mixed nuts.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Bacon cheeseburgers.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Carbrite bars arent as dry as the Quest bars, and i havent had any issues with freezing. Choc coconut is my favorite, but choc mint is also good... 20g protein too


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

snowangel99 said:


> Quest bars are my fav but they make me thirsty and they freeze and its like biting into a rock.
> 
> Any better ones out there?
> 
> It has to taste good!


i don't eat protein bars but try stashing them somewhere closer to your body to keep them from freezing. if you like beef jerky then that's a good source of protein.



taco tuesday said:


> Bacon cheeseburgers.


hahahaha YES!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Deacon said:


>


was gonna be my answer as well


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

https://myvega.com/

Super healthy lots of variety(taste and ingredients) and they taste incredible.


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

Cinic said:


> I like Clif bars (regular ones) if I'm just looking for some calories for energy. Not a lot of protein in them but they have plenty of carbs. There's only a few flavors I don't like.
> 
> If I'm looking for more protein and something that will stick with me a bit longer, the Clif Builder bars are pretty good. Chocolate Mint & Chocolate Peanut Butter are my favorites.
> 
> Guess I'm a bit of a Clif brand whore.


I also use Clif bars, they digest VERY fast (glycymic index higher than straight glucose) and digest very easily for me, perfect for during exercise energy. Protein I don't need as much since I have a lot for breakfast and it digests over a longer period of time. I do bring a "meal replacement" shake with me for lunch, which has protein/carbs/fat in it, that is usually my lunch. I like the shake because again, it digests easily...

My shake if anyone is interested:

30g unflavored whey isolate (truenutrition.com)
1 banana (or any fruit)
20-40g uncooked oatmeal
~1 cup uncooked brocoli or kale (handful)
15g coconut oil (peanut butter is a good substitute)

add water to desired consistency, blend for 2-3 minutes on highest setting because of oatmeal


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Good grief. i have a pocket full of 3 musketeers or milky ways. I'm going to hell.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Breakfast lunch and dinner keeps me going pretty well. I'll keep beef jerky and fresh fruit around for if I need it but that's usually just for powder days when I don't want to take 30 minutes for lunch hah.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

bulletproof coffee is fun


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

hmm I find quest bars to be waaay to dry even for a protein bar. Cliff bars feel like they're going to break my teeth when it's too cold even if I keep them in my pant pockets. Builder bars(vanilla, the rest are gross imo) are great as a snack, but I like to ride longer so they're not that great of a meal replacement. MetRx bars are pretty good (I only tried the peanutbutter pretzel and apple pie(my favorite)), 40g of protein, but they're pricey AF but they do replace lunch:wink:.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:lol: All you skinny health nuts,...!!! 

I tend to rely mostly on the 35-40+ lbs of excess adipose to keep me warm n running all day in the snow,... 

Been known to ride all 9 to 9 with nuthin' but water to drink! (...of course once I hit the room at night, it's a large pizza, bacon double cheeseburger, basket of onion rings, couple of Fanta orange sodas,.. Etc etc etc!!!) :blink:


Hmnnnnn,... It would appear the mystery of all that excess adipose is _really_ no mystery at all!!! :blink: :huh: :laugh: >


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Poutine...


----------



## Prunes (Sep 1, 2015)

I like the blueberry Larabars...not sickly sweet and not chocolate coated. Alternatively, a handful or two of trail mix, or a pair of Landjäger.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I only like the Peanut Butter Cliff bars, the chocolate chip or others just don't taste as good. 

I won a box of these Kate's Grizzly Bars and they're not high protein, but pretty good. Organic, soft but can be a bit crumbly which sucks if you don't eat it all in one sitting.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Prunes said:


> I like the blueberry Larabars...not sickly sweet and not chocolate coated. Alternatively, a handful or two of trail mix, or a pair of Landjäger.


the lemon larabars are legit too


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

snowangel99 said:


> Quest bars are my fav but they make me thirsty and they freeze and its like biting into a rock.
> 
> Any better ones out there?
> 
> It has to taste good!


No surprise that I eat Quest bars as well.
They're quite popular in Toronto after all.

And yes, you need to drink something with them because they make you thirsty, and yes, they freeze on the slopes.
Nonetheless, I keep a couple in my pockets when I'm riding, along with a couple packs of Clif shot bloks.

I don't eat any others because the sugar content is way too high usually. There is a new one I have started eating recently. I think it's called "Crunch" (I'll have to check when I get back home). Tastes good and is softer than Quest bars. Available at GNC btw.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Muscle pharm combat crunch best bar on the market you can all thank me later. Secondly if you want anything in your body while riding it should be carbs and aminos.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

gmore10 said:


> Muscle pharm combat crunch


That's the one I was thinking of!
I alternate between that and Quest bars.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Kind Bars: taste great AND I can usually identify all the ingredients unlike say my Diet Coke addiction.
Snickers bar
Bacon Cheeseburgers rule, though I find they severely limit the range of motion for my arms if i'm keeping them warm in my armpits.

>


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I picked up the Vega and Combat Crunch. The combat crunch is awesome. I had the birthday cake one today....it was super hard to bite in the cold but it was so good I made it work!


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> (...of course once I hit the room at night, it's a large pizza, bacon double cheeseburger, basket of onion rings, couple of Fanta orange sodas,.. Etc etc etc!!!) :blink:


So my plan is to drink green smoothies and protein bars all day then afterwards knock on your door, eat all your food and leave. It never happened.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> So my plan is to drink green smoothies and protein bars all day then afterwards knock on your door, eat all your food and leave. It never happened.


So let me get this straight,...? You show up at my room,.. I treat you to dinner, and you _leave?????_ :blink:





Yeah,.. Ok! :shrug: Sounds like the way most of my dates end!! :rofl3: :laugh: :dunno:

:hairy:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes that's correct. lawl

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

somebody say protein bar










me new favorite pic...


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

It's not protein bar, but together with a couple bars I drink this:




























750ml of water
7 bananas
1 pineapple 
A few red fruits 
1 packet of oatmeal 
2 spoons of whey 

Normally, one can during the morning and another during the afternoon is enough to keep me well energized.

Last time I barely ate something on lunch, because I was really well and just ate one protein bar during all day.

Also, I drink water to compensate the smoothie/juice.

By the way, a few days on the week is a nice thing to do to drink at work or during a day. Will help you to have a better and healthy diet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

virtu said:


> It's not protein bar, but together with a couple bars I drink this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7 BANANAS holy crap that is a LOT of bananas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And a WHOLE pineapple LOL!!!!! I love it. It that looks SOOOOOOO good! Super smart way to go!!!! :thumbs up:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

It's also an assload of sugar, with hardly any protein.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Deacon said:


> It's also an assload of sugar, with hardly any protein.


I was thinking...I guess he's not a diabetic lol


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Omg the Vega chocolate mint!!!!! Sooooooo good!!!!!!!!! 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Sugar content is kind of high in those Vega bars, FYI.
They taste great, but I stopped buying them because of the sugar.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Plenty of protein in this plus it's kinda bar shaped.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I buy and eat the Nogii high protein chocolate / peanut butter bars as a snack, and if I need a meal replacement bar I get the nogii super protein rocky road bar. 

I'm pretty sure they're meant for women because it's soy protein (and gluten free) but they taste the best of any I've tried and they don't upset my slightly lactose intolerant stomach.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Sugar content is kind of high in those Vega bars, FYI.
> 
> They taste great, but I stopped buying them because of the sugar.




Sugar, at least it should be the more natural stuff, versus regular white sugar or corn syrup..... so the type of sugar that is in it also matter.

As well as high glycemic vs low glycemic carbs.... high to get into your system quickly and low for sustainment.

Vega Sport energy bars have served me well for my century rides.

On the cheaper side of things, Clif bars are relatively cheap at Target. (around $6 for a 6-pack)

with the hydration by Skratch Labs.


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

snickers


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

dave785 said:


> I buy and eat the Nogii high protein chocolate / peanut butter bars as a snack, and if I need a meal replacement bar I get the nogii super protein rocky road bar.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they're meant for women because it's soy protein (and gluten free) but they taste the best of any I've tried and they don't upset my slightly lactose intolerant stomach.


Meant for women? Because its soy protein and gluten free? Explain please


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Rogue said:


> Meant for women? Because its soy protein and gluten free? Explain please


soy is supposed to have more estrogen and supposedly drops testosterone lvls, but it's a myth. Even still, men fear man boobs Does Soy Really Cause Man Boobs? | Men's Fitness and avoid soy because of the slight possibility.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

jae said:


> soy is supposed to have more estrogen and supposedly drops testosterone lvls, but it's a myth. Even still, men fear man boobs Does Soy Really Cause Man Boobs? | Men's Fitness and avoid soy because of the slight possibility.


Well I'm 99% sure that it isn't just a myth and that the science is there.. But if I recall correctly it was such a small effect on estrogen that I'm not worried about it.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

dave785 said:


> Well I'm 99% sure that it isn't just a myth and that the science is there.. But if I recall correctly it was such a small effect on estrogen that I'm not worried about it.


Its a myth. On deployment soy products were one of my few things I stashed away to enjoy later to eat.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

dave785 said:


> Well I'm 99% sure that it isn't just a myth and that the science is there.. But if I recall correctly it was such a small effect on estrogen that I'm not worried about it.


How recent is your science? And I would doubt a few soy protein bars is going to drop your swimmers in any measurable capacity or cause you to start wearing a bra or man-zier.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Many of soy’s health benefits have been linked to isoflavones—plant compounds that mimic estrogen. 

They are more critical(in a bad way) to you during the developmental periods of life, in the uterus through puberty..... Studies relate it to be like bpa in plastics. However, if the levels of intake are high enough it could have effects on adults.

http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/2014/02/12/straight-talk-about-soy/

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/soybean-fertility-hormone-isoflavones-genistein/


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rogue said:


> How recent is your science? _*And I would doubt a few soy protein bars is going to cause you to start wearing a bra or man-zier.*_


Eat enough of _anything_ and man-boobs are a distinct possibility! >



....Think UnderArmour offers that in a mid-weight, sports man-zier??? :laugh:


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

Rogue said:


> I was thinking...I guess he's not a diabetic lol



Yet. jeebus


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

jae said:


> soy is supposed to have more estrogen and supposedly drops testosterone lvls, but it's a myth. Even still, men fear man boobs Does Soy Really Cause Man Boobs? | Men's Fitness and avoid soy because of the slight possibility.





dave785 said:


> Well I'm 99% sure that it isn't just a myth and that the science is there.. But if I recall correctly it was such a small effect on estrogen that I'm not worried about it.





bksdds said:


> Its a myth. On deployment soy products were one of my few things I stashed away to enjoy later to eat.





Rogue said:


> How recent is your science? And I would doubt a few soy protein bars is going to drop your swimmers in any measurable capacity or cause you to start wearing a bra or man-zier.


Isoflavones are plant based estrogens.

Understanding the hormone chain:

GNRH->LH/FSH->testosterone/sperm->estrogen

Estrogen then _negatively_ feeds back GNRH, so MORE estrogen means LESS GNRH, less LH/FSH, and less testosterone/sperm.

There is solid science behind the lowering of male testosterone levels. Studies have shown a sharp decrease in levels over the last several decades, _across all age groups_.

There are several factors contributing and no way to know exactly how much each factor does contribute. But we do know that plant based estrogens, estrogen based pesticides (most), and estrogen based drugs that get into our drinking water are major contributors.

That being said, there is no doubt that plant based estorgens can have a small effect, but understand it is total load from all sources that ultimately decrease our T levels.

Plus, the enzyme that converts testosterone to estrogen is found fat, so the more fat you have, the more estrogen you make.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Rogue said:


> How recent is your science? And I would doubt a few soy protein bars is going to drop your swimmers in any measurable capacity or cause you to start wearing a bra or man-zier.


Yeah I know. That's what I said  The effect is real, but the magnitude of it is inconsequential. I've done things that are much worse to my body's hormone levels (pro hormones back when they were legal, and more recently propecia) and I've come out fine on the other side so I'm not worried about a little soy. Some men are more vulnerable to estrogen than others though. Has to do with the sensitivity of the estrogen receptors in your nips I think.


----------

